# Tivo Web API



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like the Tivo Web API will soon be a reality (http://developer.tivo.com/docs/read/Home). Hopefully this will allow for easy HTML5 app development.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

That placeholder has been there for a while, hasn't it?

I'm hoping this platform will be a little more open than the Flash API was. It's probably too much to hope for it to be as open as HME. :/


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> That placeholder has been there for a while, hasn't it?
> 
> I'm hoping this platform will be a little more open than the Flash API was. It's probably too much to hope for it to be as open as HME. :/


I agree with you... But if they are really considering an APP store, it could bring a lot of fun back to the TiVo community.


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

Kinda funny the last edit is by someone who left Tivo awhile ago and is now product marketing at Box. I wonder if Tivo forgot about the developer site?


----------

